# Salt Dogg TGS-02 Hitch-mount Spreaders



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

We have Salt Dogg TGS-02 tailgate/hitch mount ice melt spreaders with controller, harness and vibrator for sale. These units work well and spread both bagged and bulk material. We can strap to pallet or load onsite. All spreaders are well-maintained and fully functional in good used condition. We have been unable to find quality operators for our snow removal service operations and are down-sizing. Your choice (all comparable) $500. Located about an hour South of Indianapolis.


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

These are all sold. thank you


----------

